# pf start twice !



## SIFE (May 13, 2010)

hi ,i have pf compiled in kernel ,when i stop pf i see :

```
[root@localhost ]# /etc/rc.d/pf stop
Disabling pfpf disabled
.
```
also when FreeBSD boot i see :

```
Enabling pfpf
```


----------



## psycho (May 13, 2010)

how do you start it?


----------



## SIFE (May 14, 2010)

it is start automatically via rc.conf .


----------



## SIFE (May 18, 2010)

i tried to compile kernel without pf support also try it as module but no hope .


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2010)

Please show exactly what you have in /etc/rc.conf relating to pf.


----------



## crsd (May 18, 2010)

That's just extra noise from pfctl binary (I've muted it changing pfctl calls in /etc/rc.d/pf to pfctl -q).

conf/142817, actually.


----------



## SIFE (May 18, 2010)

```
pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf/pf.conf"
pf_flags=""
pflog_logfile="/var/log/pf/pflog"
pflog_enable="YES"
```
it is also breaking VOIP protocol


----------



## crsd (May 18, 2010)

Output from /etc/rc.d/pf that you posted has nothing to do with pf starting twice ("pf enabled" is output from /sbin/pfctl). Can you describe what the problem really is?


----------



## SIFE (Jun 4, 2010)

the problem is pf does not work in other words it is does not filter !
i found it is not only pf double output but uname too :

```
uname -a
FreeBSD localhost 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #9: 
Thu Jun  3 07:40:47 CET 2010     SIFE@localhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/STABLE  i386
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2010)

That's normal, SIFE.

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD box 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #1: Tue May 18 13:35:59 CEST 2010     toor@box:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AMD64  amd64
```


----------



## SIFE (Jun 6, 2010)

well i think my system is crazy  .


----------



## vrachil (Jun 7, 2010)

pf is not starting twice. It is just a style error.
The "Disabling pf" comes from the rc.d script, while the "pf disabled" is the actual output of the "pfctl -d" command.

If pf is not working, there might be another error.


----------



## vrachil (Jun 7, 2010)

damn! no edit.
so from /etc/rc.d/pf:


```
pf_stop()
{
        if $pf_program -s info | grep -q "Enabled" ; then
                echo -n 'Disabling pf'
                $pf_program -d
                echo '.'
        fi
}
```

as you can see, your output is normal


----------



## SIFE (Sep 27, 2010)

I found this :
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8029
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=146824


----------

